# when to replace Keo cleats?



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

How do you tell when to replace it? 
Mine is almost wearing to the white material maybe 1mm left?, it clips in and out fine.

Has anyone has one gone out while riding? Were you able to ride home?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I had one break though it wasn't account of being worn. Traffic stopped sudden like and instead of twisting out I hurridly pulled my foot straight up busticating the cleat. I was able to limp it a short distance but sure wouldn't want to ride it any kind of milage.
I don't walk in mine without the cleat covers so the only one that wears out is the right one which is the one which I clip out at stops. That's the only one that ever needs changing.
Personally I change mine when they get ugly thin.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

you can change it when you get richer.











i keed i keed!


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Changed mine when they got squeaky.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Wear Indicators*

There are wear indicators on Keo cleats. When the white material starts to show through the outside plastic layer, (either the red, grey or black plastic), then Look recommend you replace the cleat. They wear quickly if you walk on them a lot. I use the older style not the grip style but I assume the wear indicators are the same


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm on my 3rd pair of cleats in the last 8 months, it seems I walk in them too much though it's usually only from my front door to the street while carrying my bike, and the occasional water stop on the road. I wish they were a little more durable... My first pair was so worn that I could feel way too much play in the pedal connection and they were easily unclipped, definitely waited too long with those.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I can get a year out of the cleats typically. As it turns out, they always need replacing immediately after the MS150. I guess it's that 3 block walk from the finish line til I find the team tent. I now have cleat covers, and am hoping to get 3+ years out of them. Time will tell.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Chainstay said:


> They wear quickly if you walk on them a lot. I use the older style not the grip style but I assume the wear indicators are the same


I stay away from the grip style myownself. I think that they're junk that don't engage the pedal as easily as the regular cleats and the rubbers on them wear and tear and are just a pain in the...well you know. A set of the cleat covers are easy enough to throw in the jersey pockets where they can be used any time that you're away from the bike.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Deltas last a little longer, because they are a little larger. I get 2+ years out of them.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*3 months per set?*



Dan333sp said:


> I'm on my 3rd pair of cleats in the last 8 months, it seems I walk in them too much though it's usually only from my front door to the street while carrying my bike, and the occasional water stop on the road. I wish they were a little more durable... My first pair was so worn that I could feel way too much play in the pedal connection and they were easily unclipped, definitely waited too long with those.


My last set of (Campy ProFit) cleats lasted over 50,000 miles. I use cleat covers and track stand a lot, but the idea of wearing out a set of cleats in 80 days completely baffles me.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> My last set of (Campy ProFit) cleats lasted over 50,000 miles. I use cleat covers and track stand a lot, but the idea of wearing out a set of cleats in 80 days completely baffles me.


It baffles me too, I'm just going to try to take more care to not walk in my cleats through gravel/rough asphalt and be a little more cautious about scraping the cleat along the road while I'm slowing to a stop after unclipping. At least the cleats are relatively cheap to replace!


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Dan333sp said:


> and be a little more cautious about scraping the cleat along the road while I'm slowing to a stop after unclipping. QUOTE]
> 
> Don't put your foot down till the bike comes to a stop. Just unclip before the bike stops leaving your foot on the pedal only removing from pedal when stopped. There is absolutely no need to drag your foot to slow, no cleat is made for that abuse.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

They do wear quickly. I have cleat covers & if I'm walking more than 10 steps I put the covers on. I get a year out of a pair. The cleats without the ribber grippers are hard to find. I buy them then take the rubber grippers with a screw driver & pliers. It's quite easy.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

you start feeling some kind of play, vibration it feels odd


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*An end to bafflement*



Dan333sp said:


> It baffles me too, I'm just going to try to take more care to not walk in my cleats through gravel/rough asphalt and be a little more cautious about scraping the cleat along the road while I'm slowing to a stop after unclipping.


As velodog said, you should approximately NEVER drag your cleats along the road while slowing to stop. Keep your foot on the pedal and step down just as you come to a stop. I bet dollars to donuts that this is the source of your rapid cleat wear.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Dan333sp said:


> I'm on my 3rd pair of cleats in the last 8 months, it seems I walk in them too much though it's usually only from my front door to the street while carrying my bike, and the occasional water stop on the road. I wish they were a little more durable... My first pair was so worn that I could feel way too much play in the pedal connection and they were easily unclipped, definitely waited too long with those.


Wow. I'm still on my first pair for the last 5 years!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PoorCyclist said:


> How do you tell when to replace it?
> Mine is almost wearing to the white material maybe 1mm left?, it clips in and out fine.
> 
> Has anyone has one gone out while riding? Were you able to ride home?


Why would you use them any longer when they only have a millimeter of wear left? Your next two questions call for the same answer. If they're that worn why take a chance? Go get new ones. Nashbar, performance & probably others sell knock offs that are just as good & cost less.


----------



## bespoke (Mar 28, 2008)

*Cleat Covers Save Your Cleats*



Dan333sp said:


> I'm on my 3rd pair of cleats in the last 8 months, it seems I walk in them too much though it's usually only from my front door to the street while carrying my bike, and the occasional water stop on the road. I wish they were a little more durable... My first pair was so worn that I could feel way too much play in the pedal connection and they were easily unclipped, definitely waited too long with those.


Look makes inexpensive covers that slip on and off easily to protect your cleats while walking. I keep them in my jersey pocket. Also have the added benefit of keeping mud and other stuff that get into cleats off the pavement. Highly recommended. https://www.merlincycles.com/look-k...jBB-wR_6IZEyrLtwx5jpQcsZdzkp816QaAuFnEALw_wcB


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

bespoke said:


> Look makes inexpensive covers that slip on and off easily to protect your cleats while walking. I keep them in my jersey pocket. Also have the added benefit of keeping mud and other stuff that get into cleats off the pavement. Highly recommended. https://www.merlincycles.com/look-k...jBB-wR_6IZEyrLtwx5jpQcsZdzkp816QaAuFnEALw_wcB


Hey, nice 'thread dredge' from 6+ years ago! You work for Merlin???


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Hey, nice 'thread dredge' from 6+ years ago! You work for Merlin???


It really does make you wonder how people find topics like this that are so unimportant that they haven't seen a new post in years. Do they go looking for obscure things from years ago to reply to? Severe boredom? Why?


----------

